# Stinger Hitch Helper



## diamondwash (Feb 8, 2010)

For those pulling heavy loads this winter this maybe a tool to relieve the strain on your truck http://www.stingerhitch.com


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

This may be a tool to relieve the strain on my PLOW! I wonder if I could use one up front to help me carry a snow plow........HMMmmmm...


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm sorry but if the truck can't handle the load be it a plow, trailer whatever you need a bigger truck not some little wheel rated to hold a few hundred pounds holding your heavy trailer on by only a few small welds


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

hondarecon4435;1160399 said:


> i'm sorry but if the truck can't handle the load be it a plow, trailer whatever you need a bigger truck not some little wheel rated to hold a few hundred pounds holding your heavy trailer on by only a few small welds


I can see that this would be a benifit maybe a few times a year. As I farm, and carry 15-30 bags of seed corn for a day in a 1/2 ton truck it would help. Along when it is spray time and hauling chemicals.

I also haul split wood to burn, but a full load just makes the rear end squat not requiring this device.

It would not pay to have a 1 ton dually for what I would use it for.

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

gemarsh;1160484 said:


> I can see that this would be a benifit maybe a few times a year. As I farm, and carry 15-30 bags of seed corn for a day in a 1/2 ton truck it would help. Along when it is spray time and hauling chemicals.
> 
> I also haul split wood to burn, but a full load just makes the rear end squat not requiring this device.
> 
> ...


than you should have a 3/4 ton you need a bigger truck for farming


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think I'd buy that, for a few reasons.
#1- Price seems awful high
#2- Seems flimsy with one wheel
#3- Seems like it would be a pain too

I used to have this problem with my truck squatting pulling my mowing trailer fully loaded with grass and mowers. I installed more leaf springs much cheaper than I could buy that for. They're always there so I don't have to worry about it anymore. Granted it rides a little stiffer, but it don't bother me.


----------

